# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Chilodonella sp.

## frfmfrfm

Compañeros voy a contar lo que me ocurrió la semana pasada, me llego un correo con estas palabra,  


> me llamo Miguel Ángel y soy de Sevilla, me he registrado al foro para poder hablar contigo, buscando por internet información sobre parásitos y enfermedades de peces encontré este foro y me puse a leer algunos temas tuyo, he visto que eres de Sevilla y que también te gusta la acuarofilia y tienes varios post abiertos sobre parásitos analizados al microscopio


En fin este amigo tiene unos peces discos bastante grandes y bonito pero desde Agosto han contraído una enfermedad que no es capaz de curar aunque lo ha intentado con varios producto, la cuestión era identificar realmente que microorganismo estaba dañando las escamas y las branquias.

Para acortar un poco el tema quedamos en un sitio conocido de Sevilla me abrió las puertas de su casa me estuvo enseñando los peces.

Fotos de algunos de sus peces.







Voy a partir el tema en varios apartado más o menos como han ocurrido los acontecimientos, el me da las gracias pero yo le digo que se las tengo que dar yo por esta nueva experiencia.

Un saludo a todos y a ti Miguel.

----------

FEDE (02-mar-2014),Los terrines (04-mar-2014),santy (03-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo otro apartado de este tema, dos fotos más de los peces, la ultima foto es el pez que hemos utilizado para raspar el dorso y sacar una muestra para un posterior análisis. 





La muestra recogida de este último pez disco.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (01-mar-2014),FEDE (02-mar-2014),Los terrines (04-mar-2014),santy (03-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo las fotos que realice al primer análisis, quiero decir que ha sido toda una decepción al no encontrar nada relevante tan solo se puede ver la mucosa que recubre a todos los peces.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (02-mar-2014),HUESITO (04-mar-2014),Los terrines (04-mar-2014),santy (03-mar-2014),sergi1907 (03-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros después de un par de días con la muestra estabilizada en condiciones de luz y de temperatura he vuelto a realizar una muestra con unos resultados sorprendente, fue instantáneo mirar por el ocular y ahí estaban unos microorganismo con forma de peras,  ya solo había que identificarlos.

Estamos hablando de *Chilodonella* causa opacidad en la piel y manchas oscuras comenzando por la cabeza y aleta dorsal, esto a simple vista porque cuando estos síntomas ya se observan seguramente este infestada las branquias que es donde se realiza el intercambio de gases en los peces.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (03-mar-2014),HUESITO (04-mar-2014),Los terrines (04-mar-2014),santy (03-mar-2014),sergi1907 (03-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Eres un genio con el microscopio, y muchos no saben la suerte que tenemos de contar contigo en el foro, y poder ver las cosas que nos enseñas.
Un saludo, y sigue enseñándonos estas curiosidades.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santy hago lo que puedo algunas veces la verdad que alucino con la naturaleza.
En la siguiente respuesta voy a poner el vídeo del microorganismo, moviéndose te da otra sensación.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo el vídeo de lo que pude observar en esta segunda muestra.
Como ya dije anteriormente el vídeo nos ayuda a situarnos mejor en la captura.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (04-mar-2014),santy (04-mar-2014),willi (05-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros para terminar subo una de las ultimas fotos que me ha enviado Miguel.



Seguidamente subo el tratamiento que me ha enviado un amigo entendido de Acuariofilia.

El tratamiento.
Verde de malaquita 0,04 mg / l  durante 2 o 3 días. Después del tratamiento, hay que hacer un cambio de agua del 80%.
El resultado lo tendrá que comprobar Miguel, espero que haga efecto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y por qué no le dices que suba la temperatura de forma gradual hasta los 32º, lo mantiene y luego vuelve a reducirla paulatinamente. A 30º el parásito muere.

Los tratamientos tipo verde de malaquita, o los de azul de metileno, formalina, etc... no sólo matan la chilodonella, sino que también matan las bacterias nitrificantes. Y al cambiar prácticamente todo el agua, tendrá que comenzar la maduración de nuevo. por mucho que se aísle el filtro, hasta que las bacterias beneficiosas se desarrollen,  se expone a los discos a problemas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

¿Estás seguro de que ese parásito muere a 30ºC?

Por lo que sé, hay mucho, muchísimos parásitos que son capaces de sobrevivir a mucho más de esa temperatura. Por otro lado, los peces podrían sufrir un grave estrés debido a la temperatura, si no son peces de aguas cálidas. Podrían morir, literalmente cocidos.

Ya puestos, ¿Por qué no bajarla de 25ºC? Teóricamente y por lo que he estado leyendo, viene a ser el mismo efecto para el parásito, pero puede ser menos dañino para los peces. Depende del rango de temperatura que el pez soporte.

Por otro lado, Lo que se dice en lo que he leído es que el parásito tiene su crecimiento óptimo entre 25 y 30ºC, lo que no implica que muera fuera de esas temperaturas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sí estoy seguro porque ya lo he hecho en Labeos. Y también he intentado el otro método, que suele provocar la desaparición de las bacterias nitrificantes y ello da lugar a nuevos problemas, sobre todo de estrés en los peces. Si se opta por la química, que es una opción muy válida, es mejor dejar el acuario sin tratar y aplicar baños individuales en un recipiente muy oxigenado donde se ha echado una proporción entre formalina y verde de malaquita; más efectivo que el v.m. sólo. También es muy eficaz el dar baños en una disolución determinada de agua y sal, pero tiene el problema de que si hay alguna pequeña población también de costia, favoreces enormemente su desarrollo.
 Aquí dicen algo igual que en otros sitios:



> En acuarios suele dar resultado positivo el tratamiento denominado termoterapia, es decir elevando la temperatura hasta llegar a 30º C, tal como se indica para Icthyobodo necatrix, agregando al agua algún antiparasitario externo comercial a base de cobre o la Fórmula Kordon (Formalina+Verde de Malaquita), en la siguiente solución madre:
>  15 Mg. litro de Formalina más 0,05 Mg. litro de Verde de Malaquita 
>  De esta solución aplicar una cucharadita de té cada 45 litros.


http://www.elacuarista.com/secciones/chilodon.htm

La subida de temperatura es muy eficaz *en peces tropicales* como son los discos. Sin embargo, *en peces de agua fría*, subir la temperatura a 32º supone llevarlos a un estrés que haría que brotaran otras enfermedades.
 Yo lo probaría en primer lugar si la infección no es muy fuerte. Si la infección es fuerte, pues aplicar además la mezcla de formalina y v. de m.

 Bajarla de 25º, no sé si es eficaz. Pero si lo es me parece correcto. Lo que no sé es como afectaría a los peces.
 Ahora bien, yo lo que miraría es la causa por la que se produce la chilodonella. Miraría si la filtración es suficiente, si la alimentación lo es y sobre todo si la circulación del agua es correcta, no se acumulan detritus, etc....
Si en lo anterior hay algo que no funciona bien, saldrán de nuevo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## migue05

hola buenas a todos soy miguel angel, los peces que tienen el problema son mios y antes que nada queria agradecer a francisco la ayuda que he recibido por su parte y el interes mostrado con el tema en cuestion, tambien decir que por la resistencia del parasito creo que no se trata de chilodonella yo pienso que es costia necatrix, ya que el parecido entre la chilodonella y la costia es muy grande solo hay una diferencia y es su tamaño, mientras la chillodonella se ve perfectamente a 100 y 400 aumentos la costia a 400 aumentos aun se ve muy pequeña, por el contrario según he leído hay cepas de costia muy muy resistentes que cuesta mucho erradicar, incluso pequeños reductos de costia en pequeñas zonas así inapreciables vuelven a reproducirse de forma exagerada cuando tienen las condiciones adecuadas 

los tratamientos mas efectivos tanto para una como la otra son los baños cortos en formol o formalina y el baño permanente en sal marina, o tratamiento con P.P., después vienen el azul de metileno, verde malaquita, acriflavina, etc, que se pueden encontrar en productos para acuariofilia como costapur de Sera o Multicure de Dajana, etc, lo malo de todo esto es que lo he probado casi todo y solo mejoran unos dias y despues otra vez recaen, subir la temperatura tampoco a funcionado los he mantenido 7 dias a 34º con sera costapur que segun el prospecto es altamente eficaz contra punto blanco, chilodonella, costia y otro parasitos de la piel lo que mejor le ha ido de momento son los baños con sal pero tampoco es definitivo, estoy informandome de las cantidades que debo usar para hacerle el tratamiento con sal pero en baño permanente haber si de una vez funciona, mirando por los foros todo el mundo que ha tenido esta enfermedad si no le ha funcionado un tratamiento le ha funcionado otro pero es que ami no me funciona ninguno al parecer es una cepa bastante resistente, ya ire informando como van.

un saludo.

----------

